# *IF* sauron did get the ring back...



## Anamatar IV (Oct 18, 2002)

Would there be any way for the west to win? Would there be any chance for like a last last alliance where aragorn defies sauron and gets the ring. Would there be any way in the world for the west to reclaim the ring?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 18, 2002)

If Sauron reclaimed the ring,any resistance would be totally futile IMO. Help from the West would desperately be needed,and probably obtained.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah there really wouldn't be any chance, in the last alliance there were tons of elves and men, now there probably isn't even half the amount of elves and/or men.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Oct 22, 2002)

With Aragorn and Elrond at the head of the Alliance, if they got a tone of hobbitts (well that wouldn't do much except waste the enemy's arrows) and a bunch of help from all the elves, and all the dwarves, and all the good wizzards, and all the humans , theey'd have a chance!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STrider(Aragorn _
> *With Aragorn and Elrond at the head of the Alliance, if they got a tone of hobbitts (well that wouldn't do much except waste the enemy's arrows) and a bunch of help from all the elves, and all the dwarves, and all the good wizzards, and all the humans , theey'd have a chance!!!!!!!! *



Doubtful,very doubtful.No force could oppose Sauron wearing the One,for the second time.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Doubtful,very doubtful.No force could oppose Sauron wearing the One,for the second time. *



Good always wins over Evil, and all Evil is is the devil (or powers from the devil) and Good is God (or power from God). God is much more powerful than the devil!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 22, 2002)

there was only 1 good wizard. The hobbits were already taken over by sarumans forces the dwarves were killed in moria, the only remaining dwarves (dale) were beaten by sauron, lorien was fighting their own battles, and gondor nearly fell itself. No way the west would win.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STrider(Aragorn _
> *Good always wins over Evil, and all Evil is is the devil (or powers from the devil) and Good is God (or power from God). God is much more powerful than the devil!!!!!!!!! *



In the end,Good always prevails over evil.However,it suffers many grievious losses in the process and much is lost even though Evil is defeated (which is basically the way it is in LOTR).


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 22, 2002)

*



In the end,Good always prevails over evil.However,it suffers many grievious losses in the process and much is lost even though Evil is defeated (which is basically the way it is in LOTR).

Click to expand...

*
this is how i feel and i'm sure the west would find some way to win. they did it b4 after all


----------



## Galadhwen (Oct 23, 2002)

Yea, but b4 they had much larger army, In ROTK Gandalf says that they would never win against Sauron even without the Ring in an all out battle (sorry I haven't got the book to quote from at the minute) could you imagine their chances if he did have the Ring?
I think the Valar would come to the rescue if he did get the Ring, because in my mind the wind from the sea on the batle of the Pellanor came from the Valar-big stroke of just luck otherwise!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 23, 2002)

yes. they probly would need the valar's help but they couldn't loose because then it would be a really crappy book (i'm sorry to say)!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

i doubt the valar would help them though.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 23, 2002)

why wouldn't they???


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

phh. Why would they?!?!?!  Does every god of every religion come down and save innocent people when they are in dire need? THink of the 1st age when Morgoth had control. Only until Eardendil sailed to valinor did they come forth.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 23, 2002)

well if the fate of the whole world depended on it then i think they would come. i mean, illuvatar would be pretty mad if they were responsible for the downfall of arda. ..........


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

did the noldor have any chance against melkor? That world was gonna end. The valar didnt care. It took the greatest voyage ever to stir them. I dont think Aragorn would try to sail into the west


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 24, 2002)

well maybe arwen would do it. someone would. look point being, they would have to win or the book wouild be crappy and no one would read it.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 24, 2002)

1st if Arwen sailed to the west she would not be able to come back. and the whole big thing about earendil was that he was the 1st mortal to make the voyage. Next im not talking about it book wise Im talking about if this were a real thing would it be possible. And finally there have been plenty of great books where the good guys lose. Ever read "Dunes"?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 24, 2002)

no. wut is it about??? i hope it's better than the title. LOL. and i still think they would win ...........somehow


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 24, 2002)

If Sauron regained the Ring, he would become so powerful that Gandalf himself said that he could see no way he could be overcome (in Middle Earth, of course, not from Valinor). This is one of the reasons for the debate at the Red Horn Gate when Aragorn tells Gandalf that he does not really approve of the present plan (one assumes to take the Ring to the Fire). Perhaps Aragorn wished to keep and hide the Ring until all the Elves were able to leave Middle Earth (thus protecting his "family" - Elrond and his sons and, of course, Arwen). After that, he might have considered trying to destroy the Ring with the help of Gandalf, but I really believe that he was not sanguine about the chances of the Fellowship actually succeeding in the Quest at that point in time.

If the Quest failed, there would not have been sufficient time for the Elves to flee (with the exception of those already at the Havens) and all of Middle Earth - including Rivendell and Lothlorien (as well as the Shire, of course), would have been engulfed in a new Dark Age. What happened to those taken alive by Sauron's forces does not bear thinking about and that is why Aragorn was so concerned for Arwen and Elrond. 

The only hope for Middle Earth would have been assistance from Valinor as had happened once before against Morgoth. But certainly, no power in Middle Earth could have stood against Sauron once he possessed the Ring.


----------



## Galadhwen (Oct 25, 2002)

Could you imagine if Gollum managed to get the preciousss off Sauron! What would that make the others look like! Sauron the enemy of the free peoples of Middle Earth was defeated...by Smeagol nine hairs


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 25, 2002)

I can also imagine pigs flying, which is probably considerably more realistic than your speculation about Gollum "getting the Ring off" Sauron!


----------



## Galadhwen (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm sorry if it didn't come across right Mrs. Maggot but I was being purley sarcastic LOL


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 25, 2002)

So was I! But sometimes it's fun not to take these things too seriously! LOL!!


----------



## Galadhwen (Oct 25, 2002)

True, True! Sorry! If you've seen Buffy the Vampire Slayer put me down as you're average stereotypical _female_ Giles!


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 25, 2002)

The fact that you are on this site and are interested in a great author and his works, frankly means that you are ANYTHING but a "stereotype" of anyone! You are your own unique SELF! God bless!


----------



## Finduilas (Oct 25, 2002)

And so is every person.


----------

